# Paint detail



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2013)

*Chain guard paint*

Can anyone post a picture of the paint detail for the chain guard for a 1952 Schwinn Model D-12.  It the most basic 26" boys bike that Schwinn produced in '52.  I found a picture of a brochure but it's an artist's rendering, and pretty small, but it's not a detailed photo.

Many thanks in advance,

Ed


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 31, 2013)

*Chain guard detail*

Sorry, I was somewhat (a lot) vague on the detail I an looking for.  What I really need is the paint detail work on the chain guard.  I think this guard is called a "feather guard."  

Thanks again.

Ed


----------

